# betta albimarginata



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

My pair of betta albimarginata spawned today. The male in the picture is holding eggs! Very excited to see the fry 10 days from now!


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Where did you get your albimarginata?


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Shrimpfever.com


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ed (Shaobo) also sells them locally on BCA.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I saw his post but he lives far from me and I needed delivery. Thank you though


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

LSCHWARTZ said:


> Shrimpfever.com


so you shipped them to the border and picked up? or do they ship to canada?


----------



## Ramorous (Jul 31, 2016)

Tommy at shrimpfever is actually based in Ontario


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

$300.00 for a pair, wow. That's more them I payed for my Betta Macrostoma.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

craig's tanks said:


> $300.00 for a pair, wow. That's more them I payed for my Betta Macrostoma.


On sale for 100$ lol that doesn't make it any better.


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love wild bettas. I have had albimarginata in the passed, great fish. Currently looking for a few pairs of them.


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

I could order some wholesale from Aquabid with my next order coming end of October.


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

That would be nice, I'll send you a PM


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

How old must betta albimarginata be for it to be considered enough for breeding?


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm starting to think mine where Betta channa because they are much smaller than white seam Bettas or Betta A. I call them for short. But mine have spawned when kept in a small tank (1 gallon) when I moved them into a 10 gallon they stopped spawning. But I only have one pair so maybe the tank is too big for them.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I am pretty certain your fish are B. albimarginata from your photos. Perhaps post a couple more will help us identify them for sure.


----------

